# Vivarium Habitat Control Project



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

I am thinking about doing something along the lines of a system to control a Vivarium [or many vivs] using a computer program and some hardware. This would be for my final year project for my Elec Engineering Degree.

Has anyone done anything like this or got any ideas?

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi I have thought about it, but don’t have the knowhow. I have used data loggers, to monitor temperature and humidity.
When you have done it I’d love the details.
If it helps this is my wish list
Multizone control and monitoring of temps and humidity.
Data logging.
Email notification of any problems.
Mobile phone app.
Web cam monitor


Maplins have a USB Experiment Interface Board
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=42857
Could be a good starting point.
Good luck.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Could even make it link to an iPhone app!


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

I was just thinking this, one of my lecturer offers iPhone programming lecture, not sure if I would be able to attend though.


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

That would be best thing ever, ability to set up laptop in the snakes room to control all the habitats. The only thing is there needs to be some kind of safety device to keep the vivs running at desired temps when the computer goes down.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll make sure I have a microprocessor that has all the data to run the basic essentials.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

have to make a few and sell them on here 

just promise you dont use the cobra logo. lol


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> have to make a few and sell them on here
> 
> just promise you dont use the cobra logo. lol



Well it would be cool to put such a thing into production. Maybe the company that employs me because my project is so awesome will make it ^______^

A boy can dream...

Anyways, anyone got any more suggestions or wants?


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

CrisisMajor said:


> I'll make sure I have a microprocessor that has all the data to run the basic essentials.


I would be concerned about computer crashes as well. but if you had a microprocessor running the basics, isn't that a controller with a PC interface? No bad thing but what would the PC be doing? 
If it's just collecting data from the controller then look at making it bluetooth. 
No I phone so if it's possible can you make it compatible with Nokia apps.
Again good luck.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Arrogant Dew said:


> I would be concerned about computer crashes as well. but if you had a microprocessor running the basics, isn't that a controller with a PC interface? No bad thing but what would the PC be doing?
> If it's just collecting data from the controller then look at making it bluetooth.
> No I phone so if it's possible can you make it compatible with Nokia apps.
> Again good luck.


Well yes it would be a level of control from the PC [not Mac] ^_^ that would allow slight adjustments but the Micro would do most of the work.

I'm thinking of using a USB host chip that would also allow it to connect via Bluetooth on the USB connection.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Any Ideas on a name for this product, something simple and catchy. Not too cheesy :lol2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Vivarium Habitat Enclosure Monitoring & Analytical Control System

VHEMACS

Just rolls off the tongue. 

ps. Ill waive all royalty fees for a couple of the finished product.


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

What about *Vivarium Habitat Control Project?:lol2:*


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Arrogant Dew said:


> What about *Vivarium Habitat Control Project?:lol2:*


I like this ^_^

Maybe:*

Vivarium Data Collection & Control System*: VDCCS
*
Habitat Control & Data Logging System*: HCDLS
*
Habitat Sensory & Basic Control*: HSBC

:lol2:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Update*

I have decided to call the Project the *Vivarium Monitoring & Analytical Control System (VMACS)*

*







*


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

ooh, so as I got the closest to the original name, do i win a prize? 
/blatant sponge


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> ooh, so as I got the closest to the original name, do i win a prize?
> /blatant sponge


I can thank you on the project notes? :lol2:


What would you like? [no promises] :whistling2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

ive always wanted to do this for my aquariums as i have 25 of them but i couldnt face it when i thourght of all the technical sh*t that it would involve best of look with your project il def be reading if you fully complet it 
cant wait


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I had looked at doing this when I was doing my Elec Eng HNC but ended up having to do something at work. did end up getting quite a few notes down though.

Please keep us updated with this, I would love to see how it pans out.

Good luck

Tarron


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

berry1 said:


> ive always wanted to do this for my aquariums as i have 25 of them but i couldnt face it when i thourght of all the technical sh*t that it would involve best of look with your project il def be reading if you fully complet it
> cant wait


Well there is a lot of technical :censor: to be dealt with. And although this project isn't specifically catered to Aquariums, I endeavour to create a similar product for such a purpose.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

google 'm cubed t-balancer'. This will only do fan control but can read 6+ temp probes and control fans. You can setup via USB and then discconect the lappy.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

*VMACS Project Update*

*Update:*

OK so progress has been slow due to concentration on Uni work and reptile care (mostly the playing part  ).

But I've looked into this in more depth and am starting the design of the application that will interface the hardware with a computer. There will be two options for the software.



Complete time-line control of the system, meaning the computer must be on at all times.
Board setup interface and data-retrieving.
The first would mean that the computer would send commands to the control board and retrieve live sampling data for the computer to save in a database (datalog). The board itself will have power and the basic functions to keep the system running the basics if the computer fails as a safety feature.

The second 'mode' would allow for the computer software to 'program' the board with settings that you specify using the UI (user interface). This means non of those horrible button click menus used on digital thermostats and similar.

I will also be drawing up some Ideas for some different versions of the hardware soon. Such as different output/input configurations, power specifications, waterproof or not, and other spec. models.

This is just a start and I hope to keep you all updated as much as I can.

Cheers for reading.

P.S. Please comment with any Ideas or helpful criticism as of yet :2thumb:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's a link to the blog (currently only showing the above post)

Vivarium Monitoring & Analytical Control Project


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Hardware Block Diagram*


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

r u gonna automate the lighting too or is this incorporated with the timer you've employed in the block?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

whilst debating with another forum member about natural habitats and not being able to control seasons coming up i think it would be very amazing to have the system linked to a real life weather forecast site/info to change the temps and humidity to be in line with where the herp comes from 

just spitballing but would be fascinating to know when a misting system comes on that a few thousand miles away its also raining! 

this would allow variations in temp and humidity as well as replicating seasons perfectly :2thumb:would also help with breeding


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> whilst debating with another forum member about natural habitats and not being able to control seasons coming up i think it would be very amazing to have the system linked to a real life weather forecast site/info to change the temps and humidity to be in line with where the herp comes from
> 
> just spitballing but would be fascinating to know when a misting system comes on that a few thousand miles away its also raining!
> 
> this would allow variations in temp and humidity as well as replicating seasons perfectly :2thumb:would also help with breeding


brilliant idea :no1: well thought

:gasp:we'll have you controlling our weather system soon at this rate :2thumb:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> whilst debating with another forum member about natural habitats and not being able to control seasons coming up i think it would be very amazing to have the system linked to a real life weather forecast site/info to change the temps and humidity to be in line with where the herp comes from
> 
> just spitballing but would be fascinating to know when a misting system comes on that a few thousand miles away its also raining!
> 
> this would allow variations in temp and humidity as well as replicating seasons perfectly :2thumb:would also help with breeding


This sounds interesting. Would be a slightly different venture to this project but I'll look into a solution : victory:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> r u gonna automate the lighting too or is this incorporated with the timer you've employed in the block?


The lighting automation will programmable through the simple software I will develop. It will simply ask you to set times to turn on/off a certain plug on the 'switching block'.

It will be the same for the thermo-controlled block. This will be used to control heat-mats, ceramic lamps and heat rocks (not recommended) and the temperature ranges will be set on the software which can send the information to the board so it can be used as a standalone or retained within the computer.

Anymore questions?


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, must say this sounds like a great idea! I've just started a short course on PLC's to run alongside my Electronic Engineering ONC, was thinking of looking into this side of thing myself. I would definitely recommend not having to have the computer on to monitor everything, just to connect to the contoller to make changes if necessary. Also how many inputs are we looking at here? As mentioned above it'd be cool to have some sort of zone control so you could (in theory ) have one end of the tank a rainforest where it would be humid and warm, and the other end a slightly more sparse savannah type setup which would be dryer and warmer. Just some musings on my part but I think it should be a possibility. Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

with the second setting, you should be able to have it record a data sheet to a USB drive so that you can monitor what happened whilst the PC was off. This would allow greater confidence of the other, more energy efficient, setting, as well as making the demo a lot easier for you as you dont need to be there the entire time! :lol2:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

ServantOMallard said:


> Also how many inputs are we looking at here? As mentioned above it'd be cool to have some sort of zone control so you could (in theory ) have one end of the tank a rainforest where it would be humid and warm, and the other end a slightly more sparse savannah type setup which would be dryer and warmer. Just some musings on my part but I think it should be a possibility. Keep us updated on your progress!


I'm not sure how many thermometers, hydrometers and and other inputs it will have. It depends on which platform I develop the hardware on when it comes to it (probably in my final year) and whether I choose to use a Microcontroller, Microprocessor or FPGA device.

It will have at least 2 of each, hopefully 4 and maybe even more. 4 seems a good compromise between complexity/price and function.

How many would you like? :lol2:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Doodle said:


> with the second setting, you should be able to have it record a data sheet to a USB drive so that you can monitor what happened whilst the PC was off. This would allow greater confidence of the other, more energy efficient, setting, as well as making the demo a lot easier for you as you dont need to be there the entire time! :lol2:


I had plans to develop an SD card-based data-logging function. The main reson for this is that it is easier to impliment and SD-card interface than an entire USB protocol. The USB connection will only be a serial-conversion type. Not allowing for full USB protocol. This is the plan as of yet anyway.

After thinking about the option of running the system from the computer it seems unnecessary so I'm planning to just develop the idea of a standalone (still programmed by the computer).


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> How many would you like? :lol2:


 You can never have too many inputs! :mf_dribble: Haha, I've just gone and bought myself a 90x30x45 aquarium off ebay for a steal so gonna be pimpin that out over the next few weeks, with that sort of size I'm thinking 2 possibly 3 thermometers and hygrometers hooked up to a water feature, misting system and fogger. Whilst I'm at it I'll just pop a lava lamp in there aswell  

Might be going a tad overboard on this latest project methinks...


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

ServantOMallard said:


> You can never have too many inputs! :mf_dribble: Haha, I've just gone and bought myself a 90x30x45 aquarium off ebay for a steal so gonna be pimpin that out over the next few weeks, with that sort of size I'm thinking 2 possibly 3 thermometers and hygrometers hooked up to a water feature, misting system and fogger. Whilst I'm at it I'll just pop a lava lamp in there aswell
> 
> Might be going a tad overboard on this latest project methinks...


I think a bubbling volcano might be nice :lol2: 

That sounds like a standard setup for I/O.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

I realise that this is an odd topic (ongoing?) but wanted to covey an idea that would be possible along side the current outlook of this projects development. 
As your planning to an SD interface for logging you could also use this system for data retrieval, which in our case would be parameters set due to the needs of the inhabitant. It would be quite simple to create 'mod chips' that would correspond to the environments being replicated. Being interchangeable, (provided adequate hardware was installed), changed a set up to 'settle in' would be pretty much and automated task.

However, this said, I would imagine that the greater market potential for this type of controller would be aimed at more inexperienced keepers which could fail to grasp concept without the device, and the inhabitant suffering as a result. But you get 'them' no matter tbh, and this project could quite easily (depending on the success of a flawless development) go the other way and help those that can not, to become those that needed not to do.


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Krispy1984 said:


> However, this said, I would imagine that the greater market potential for this type of controller would be aimed at more inexperienced keepers which could fail to grasp concept without the device, and the inhabitant suffering as a result. But you get 'them' no matter tbh, and this project could quite easily (depending on the success of a flawless development) go the other way and help those that can not, to become those that needed not to do.


Good point, maybe have a "simple" program on there for just basic temp, humidity and lighting control. I think the main thing with this project is to allow it to be as customisable as possible, allowing more experienced herpers to mess around with seasonal changes and such. Like you said I think the appeal would be to more inexperienced keepers who want an easy way to keep track of things, although in my opinion I could see this going big if you have the ability to make all these tweaks.

From the sounds of it this is where this project is heading, any more updates???


----------



## HDreptiles (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. This sounds like an amazing project. I have very little computer skills, but I know what I want my terrariums to be like. As naturalistic as possible. Something that could start out as a simple light-temp-humidity controller and be upgraded via accessories and program upgrades to but a full on mini weather controller would be amazing. This is something that would change the hobby in a drastic way. You could do simple controllers for heat, light and humidity and go all the way to weather monitoring and mimicking like someone said. In my opinion, you could start with a base that would be simple and easy to use then get more complicated with what add-ons you purchase. 

An example. You have a CWD and a simple setup with manual misting and all that. Get the base model and it will tell your lights to go on and off and control your heat and monitor your humidity. Now you want to add a misting system. You can get a simple program update and port attachment that will now tell you your humidity but turn the misters on at a set time or set humidity range.

I would gladly use something like that. You could also adapt it to run one terrarium or multiple ones and make a special one for use with breeding racks where there are 10 or more enclosures. I know it is still in the beginning stages, but I see an amazing future for a piece of equipment like this.

This is one of the multicontrollers that the salt water aquarium hobby uses. I am not saying copy it, but it could give you a good idea of where to go and how to go about doing something like this.

Neptune Systems - AquaControllers - Home

Looking forward to seeing more on this and seeing this on the shelf at the pet store really soon. Good luck.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Project Update*

Thanks for all the recent comments and questions. The project is an ongoing development that unfortunately hasn't gained much attention recently due to me concentrating on my Uni exams.

The project is a contender for my final year project, and I will be developing it more over the Summer, when I have the time.

I'll take on board all the comments and see if I can come up with something that YOU want to use, because in the end, you're going to be buying and using it.

Thanks for Reading! : victory:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Good idea, I've thought of something similar before. You could even try and find a real time data stream on the internet of environmnetal factors in its location of origin, to make it as natural as possible!


----------



## Liam L (Mar 9, 2010)

Could you not make it server based, so you can just log in from a specified end device on a LAN or WAN and check out what temps etc which would probably make it easier to put it on a smartphone. just an idea, but i like the sound of the project.


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Liam L said:


> Could you not make it server based, so you can just log in from a specified end device on a LAN or WAN and check out what temps etc which would probably make it easier to put it on a smartphone. just an idea, but i like the sound of the project.


Yeah, that would be ideal, you wouldn't need a dedicated computer to set it up either, I know you can get LAN cards for microcontrollers that you can code to output data straight onto the interwebs, although I've heard it's a :censor: to code. 

I'm studying microcontrollers come september so hopefully going to give this sort of project a go myself, we shall see!

To the OP, have you had any experience with the Arduino controllers? Was just wondering as I was thinking of getting one to tinker around with.

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

This sounds like an awesome idea 
Linking it to an external app should also not be that difficult,(not on android anyway) the hardest bit will be the software and either designing and building your own control measures (thermostats misters etc) unless you hardwire into existing ones to be able to modift the set temperature digitally you could always attatch a little motor to the dial on the stat though hhaha best of luck and if you figure this out you will be minted :L


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

great idea and the best of luck!! :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I will brand it and develop a marketing plan for a machine! or Software.... Oh yeah, I am a qualified marketer....


----------



## hafnero (May 30, 2013)

*Vivarium Automation*

So, Recently I had to replace my Vivarium as while I was away my friend who was looking after my Beardie accidentally broke the glass doors >_<, as I got this Viv second hand I had never put one together before, suffice to say it took me far too long.

I am thinking about using a Raspberry Pi with a gertboard to build a fullly automated vivarium.

So the basic stuff with this should be pretty simple. But I am trying to come up with a way to potentially be able to leave the dragon on her own for a few days without having to worry if people will definitly come feed her etc. So I was thinking of building some kind of hopper system (much like: IT geek invents computer system that feeds his dog by Twitter | Mail Online)

I think what would need to be covered would be:
1. live food feeding
2. emptying of stale veg
3. storing fresh veg to reload bowl
4. water top ups
....
the list goes on, if anyone has any great ideas on how to do this would love to hear them


----------

